# problème de wifi avec usb-c



## magao (18 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Bootcamp sur mon MacBook Pro 2016 avec touchebar, mais le problème c'est que quand je connecte mon Hub usb-c pour utiliser ma souris filaire sur windows, ma wi-fi se désactive...
Donc impossible d'utiliser ma souris en étant connecté a internet. Et dès que je le débranche ma wi-fi fonctionne normalement


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2018)

Et la souris filaire sans le HUB provoque toujours une déconnexion du Wi-Fi ? Par défaut, une Magic mouse fonctionne très bien dans une partition Windows, hormis le fait qu'il n'y aura pas de bouton central pour faire un double clic, sinon le défilement par le glissement d'un doigt fonctionnera parfaitement.


----------



## Pedro (19 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, 
J'ai le même problème avec un MacBook pro 16 " 2019 : quand je branche mon hub usb-c, je perds la connexion wi-fi.
J'ai remarqué que ce problème n'arrive que quand le hub est branché sur les ports du côté droit : sûrement des interférences avec l'antenne wi-fi (j'ignore où elle se situe dans la machine).


----------



## MisterFarfalle (9 Janvier 2021)

Pedro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même problème avec un MacBook pro 16 " 2019 : quand je branche mon hub usb-c, je perds la connexion wi-fi.
> J'ai remarqué que ce problème n'arrive que quand le hub est branché sur les ports du côté droit : sûrement des interférences avec l'antenne wi-fi (j'ignore où elle se situe dans la machine).


Bonjour, j'ai le même soucis sur mon macbook pro de 2018.... D'après apple c'est un soucis d'interference du HUB sur le wifi... je trouve que c'est quand même abusé


----------

